# Can honey be too sweet?



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Try it on hot buttered biscuits. You'll love it.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Just theorizing here, honey is slightly acidic and some more so than others. It could be the lower Ph bothering your mouth, along with other factors within the honey. Some of our honeys have a little 'bite' to them, while others are more delicate. I've enver tested with litmus paper to verify the Ph levels, but just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I like the Ph idea...

It so fun to fill jars and honeybears for family and friends, and to make a nice label....thank you, girls!


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Wait until you get a thick black honey, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Honey too sweet....nonsense, can't happen!


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

One thing I was wondering is if the bees might have taken the sugar water we fed them and moved it into the supers...we stopped feeding quite a bit before adding the supers, though. 

I have very dark honey from a neighbor - some is from 1972. It is complex and robust and I like it a more than the amber, delicate honey we extracted. Since we had two supers, I thought one might be different than the other, but they are both light. Still, wonderful to have our own harvest!!! 

And the wax is just beautiful. I have wax from my neighbor with the dark honey and it is more grayish than yellow.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

A dark honey is almost always stronger, and more of a deep rich flavor instead of a simple sugar flavor. Some people equate dark honey and molasses flavor.


----------

